# -ck3 is out!

## nxsty

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck3/patch-2.6.9-ck3.bz2

It's a bugfix release with some patches from -ac and a new version of staircase (9.1). I'm compiling it now!

----------

## vrln

I just compiled it a few hours ago... Every works fine as usual  :Smile: 

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

i'm waiting for cko3.

----------

## codergeek42

Hmmm.... Will CK release a -ck2 for 2.6.10-rc1?

----------

## AlterEgo

How do I get fbsplash going with this one? I read on these forums that I need to make a small modification to sysctl.h, but I don't know what modification   :Rolling Eyes: 

[damn. that was easy: just fix the rejects   :Wink:   ]Last edited by AlterEgo on Sun Nov 07, 2004 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vrln

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> i'm waiting for cko3.

 

cko3 is out now too, I just switched to it. Everything works fine for me, including fbsplash

----------

## SaFrOuT

no ebuilds   :Sad: 

----------

## charlieg

 *SaFrOuT wrote:*   

> no ebuilds  

 

Just rename the 2.6.8.1 ebuild (for cko3).

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *SaFrOuT wrote:*   no ebuilds   
> 
> Just rename the 2.6.8.1 ebuild (for cko3).

 

Hmm... I can't see any 2.6.8.1 ebuild in portage that i could rename. Maybe mine would help.

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/ck-sources/ck-sources-2.6.9-r2.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/10/28 15:55:20 dsd Exp $

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/patch-${KV}.bz2

          ${DISTDIR}/${KV}-cx88_fix.patch

          ${DISTDIR}/${KV}-bluetooth_fix.patch"

K_PREPATCHED="yes"

UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="yes"

K_NOSETEXTRAVERSION="yes"

K_NOUSENAME="yes"

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel and Con Kolivas's high performance patchset"

HOMEPAGE="http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} 

   http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/patch-${KV}.bz2

   http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/fixes/${KV}-cx88_fix.patch

   http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/fixes/${KV}-bluetooth_fix.patch"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

```

It is based on ck-sources-2.6.9-r2 and i didn't change any comment and description. It should be named

```

cko-sources-2.6.9-r3.ebuild

```

----------

## AlterEgo

Using 2.6.9-ck3 I notice that kswapd eats up all CPU cycles, and bring the machine to a standstill, as described here.

I thought this problem was fixed in -ck2 by the :

 *Quote:*   

>  +vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch
> 
> A nasty bug that caused kswapd to get stuck consuming heaps of cpu which was in mainline 2.6.9 was tracked down by some of my users (thanks!) and
> 
> fixed by Nick Piggin (thanks!).
> ...

 

This patch is als included in -ck3, but the problem seems to have returned   :Question: 

----------

## Deranger

I patched ck3 with Reiser4, vesafb-tng and some other patches, works fine as always  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> How do I get fbsplash going with this one? I read on these forums that I need to make a small modification to sysctl.h, but I don't know what modification  
> 
> [damn. that was easy: just fix the rejects    ]

 

Because I got questions about this, this is what I did (if I remember correctly): unpack kernel 2.6.9 and patch it with the 2.6.9-ck3 patch.

Then patch it with fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc3.patch.

fbsplash.patch will fail once at /usr/src/linux-2.6.9/include/linux/sysctl.h and save the reject file as sysctl.h.rej . You'll see that this file contains one extra line (marked with a + sign). That line must be placed into usr/src/linux-2.6.9/include/linux/sysctl.h at the right place/line number. It's quite easy.

After that, you can compile the kernel as usual. Good luck.

----------

## dentharg

For me the 2.6.9 patched with ck3 fails to burn a cd. Same story as with 2.6.8...

----------

